# I have tried



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

I've tried to learn new ways to fish. I have tried to try new ideas. 

But it is just not working. I have caught one fish. ONE FISH!!!

I don't know what to do anymore without giving up altogether. How much $ do I have to spend to catch more fish? When is it no longer worth it? Stop telling me to go to the gmr, the lmr or the o. That tells me nothing. I am not able to find your "magical" fish producing places that exist somewhere along those banks. Especially when I am making things up as I go along regarding to using lures and jigs.

I have autism and I am pleading for help. I cannot figure it out on my own. If no one will help me I have no choice but to abandon fishing as a viable hobby. I am completely in the dark and have no idea what to do. And I can no longer afford throw money at this "hobby" any longer with nothing to show for it.


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

What kind of fish are you targeting? I mean if you can't get some gills with a bobber and wax worms something is really wrong. No insult intended. If you are talking about using lures for game fish, then all I can say is practice, try all kinds of lures, and then remember what worked where, and what the conditions are a that time. 

I pretty much only fished four mile creek this year and have really learned so much about that particular body of water. I know where to go so that I can have a better chance of getting what I want that trip. I can only do that though cause I fished it about everyday it was possible this season. 

So really, just like any hobby, money isn't as important as natural talent, luck and the willingness to practice. Even if you have a 200$ setup you won't catch any more fish than before if you can't practice enough.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

First fish I caught (I was 4) was on a cane pole with a worm on it. It was a tiny blue gill but 48 years later I can still see that fish glittering in the air as I YANKED it out of Sprindale Lake. It's not about spending lots of money. It's about enjoying being outdoors, enjoying the water, maybe someone elses company.

Use the basics like where fish like to gather and go to simple live baits like worms or minnows. Go after easier fish like catfish or carp (hey, I'm NOT sayin they are easy now) and make dough balls or use chicken livers for bait. One thing I realized this year is that I have been fishing my lures too shallow.

I'm skunked more often than not but still enjoy the day out.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

E lin, I believe you had some interest in catching some catfish, while Im no expert, I have fished a ton of catfish tourneys and would certainly meet up with you sometime to give you a lot of insight on how we do target catfish specifically, you just gotta think like a catfish my friend...LOL, Send me a PM and we will try to figure out a time/place, Im always looking for folks to fill an empty seat on my boat, usually on the Ohio river or on some of the local lakes around Dayon/Cinci. 

Salmonid


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

E_Lin said:


> I've tried to learn new ways to fish. I have tried to try new ideas.
> 
> But it is just not working. I have caught one fish. ONE FISH!!!
> 
> ...


Hello E_Lin,

I think there are many people here on this forum who would like to help you catch some fish. At least I am willing to do what I can. If I lived in your area I would take you out and show you a spot or two and help you work on techniques.

Let's start with some basics -

1) What are you fishing for, what species would you like to target?
2) Where are you fishing for these fish? What rivers and lakes? If rivers, what parts of which river are you fishing?
3) How do access the waterways, bank fishing, wading, canoeing, standing in front of a dam, etc.... ?
4) How are you fishing for a certain type of fish, are you using lures or live bait? If lures which lures and how are you working them? If live bait, what live bait and are you fishing with a float or on the bottom?
5) What kind of rod and reel are you using? Spinning reel, closed face, bait caster?
6) What type or rod, ultra light, light, medium or heavy?
7) What type of fishing line are you using? What pound test line?

Hopefully by answering these questions, people on this forum will be able to help you out. I will try the best I can. What ever questions you have don't be afraid to ask. If you would rather send me a personal message with questions rather than posting them public that is ok too. I am here to help you and I think there are some really good people on here who will be willing to help out as well.

Mike


----------



## fish on! (Oct 15, 2009)

I may be different from most, but for me, lack of immediate success only makes me more determined. To start with a vacant lot, so to speak, and create a skill, to replace failure with success, is infinity more rewarding than instant gratification.
A good place to find information on a certain species, and techniques of targeting them is Youtube. As you investigate, you will not only find answers, you will find more questions to be answered. Following your curiosity will increase your knowledge, and give you more options to pursue in the field. 
And most of all, have fun.

Sent from my DROID via Outdoor Hub


----------



## mac79 (Jun 23, 2011)

instant success when soon to boredom. You will never master the (art) of fishing. All skilled fisherman will admit that. With time and patience you will catch more fish. Until then relax and enjoy the time on the water. ( as for some advice, fishing is a predatory sport) eat or be eaten and think as if you want to be the eaten. Where,when,how, would your lure be more apt to be eaten/attacked. 

MAC


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

I have learned fishing is about patience. I know you hear that a lot but thats because it is very true. When i was a boy my gpa took me fishing. I caught gill after gill. He sat catfish pole out and got skunked. Next day the same thing. Third day i ask why he doesnt do what im doing and slay a ton of gills he says im being patient waiting on the big one. That night i saw my first 30 lb flattie. I tried to catfish would throw a pole out and wait a miute mess with it reel in cast out and repeat. Grandpa again says im not being patient. I cast out let it sit ten minutes nothing twenty minutes nothing thirty nothing finally over an hour later i catch my first catfish. Every species i have ever targeted has provided challenge and frustration. I fished for trout for two years without a bite before i caught one. I mean no disrespect by this at all but if you cant be patient than you may be in the wrong sport. I learn twice as much getting skunked as i do catching fish and have just as much fun. There are tactics you can use to spend less money but you are going to have to invest in any hobby. I believe Henry David Thoreau said "Many men go fishing their entire lives without knowing its not fish they are after." like others have said i would be happy to take you out and show you how i fish just pm me.


----------



## dmills4124 (Apr 9, 2008)

E LIN; I can relate completely to how you feel and your frustration with the entire sport. I moved here from arizona and went a year and a half befor I caught my first fish. I was targeting LM Bass. I was completely spoiled after fishing arizona lakes and reservoirs with their crystal clear waters and 150 foot rock walls. 40 lb sacks where the norm there and I couldnt buy a bite here. You can catch fish with a stick and line with a safety pin(not recommended) but a moderate pole and set up within your budget will do just fine. I live in the portage lakes area and would love to go out with you if we were closer. I know there are lots of really good anglers who will be more than willing to take you out now that the tourni's are pretty much over. Fish with as many differant anglers as you have time for because you will learn something new from each one. I assume you are like I am, being a didactic learner. That means that if you do something with your hands once you have it for life but almost impossible by just reading something. Good Luck with this journey you have undertaken for yourself. Once you catch a couple of fish you will feel like a light just switched on and the entire sport will click into place. 
later
donm


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

There is no substitute for time on the water. If you get a chance to go out with an experience angler, ask lots of questions. Then get out and practice, practice, practice. Money is not the answer, you can fish on a $10 Zebco. May not be as sensitive or responsive, but you can catch fish on it.

I wish you all the best as you continue towards becoming an accomplished angler.


----------



## CincyFisher (Nov 12, 2010)

E_Lin,

The hard part of fishing is catching fish. I have learned to enjoy fishing even when the fish aren't biting. That doesn't mean I never get frustrated but I just love being outdoors. If you keep at it you will find that there are moments, too few it seems, when the fishing is just incredible and those memories will bring you back the next time. But it's hard getting started. I'd suggest soaking in nature as you fish. Notice things. Lift a few rocks and check out the crawdads and other creatures.

_Success is going from failure to failure without losing enthusiasm_ - Winston Churchill

_Many men go fishing their entire lives without knowing it is not fish they are after_ - Henry David Thoreau


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

right now, the best advice i can give you is to start posting on here for someone in your area willing to go fishing with you. you would be amazed just how much you can learn from just a few trips with somebody in the know. try any kind of fishing that is offered. i have fished for carp, and had a ball catching them. they may be trash fish but they are great fighters. go with as many people as you can. you can learn new things from each one. good luck.
sherman


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

I may be able to help you out some in the Hamilton area; weve probably already run into each other anyway. I think you are just looking for pointers in basic technique; Ill send you a PM. Bass, saugeye, carp, catfish, whatever, I dont think it matters to you too much at this point; you just want to catch fish. I work odd hours (2 jobs) so I have to make time to fish, hopefully well be able to hook up before things slow down. Obviously theres a learning curve to fishing as there is with any other hobby, thats what makes success so good. As far as the make things up as I go along issue goes, Im pretty sure we all do that to some extent, just part of the learning curve. A guy can lose a lot of lures at the dam in Hamilton; were all with you there too. Cheap is one of the key words at that spot; I use twister tail jigs (I lose a lot of em), super spots and Bass Pro XPS crank baits there for the most part. Ive lost more lures there than I care to admit On the other hand Ive also found a lot of lures there too.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

A bad day fishing beats a good day at the office. Try to enjoy yourself regardless of the situation. Also take up bird watching for something to do when the fish aren't biting. Why are you saying hundreds of dollars? It doesn't have to be any more complicated than some line, a hook and some nightcrawlers. If you can't catch something with a dozen crawlers fished on the bottom, you need to find a new place to fish. Get a mid sized hook, a mid sized sinker, place the sinker maybe 2ft above hook, bait with nightcrawlers and toss out. Leave it there until something us banging on it. I used what some call a "lindy rig" or carolina rig quite a bit with live bait and it works. Don't need anything fancy. You can't expect to go out and spend thousands of dollars to make fish jump in your lap. It'll never happen. Even the best get skunked from time to time. Patience.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

When I first started deer hunting back in the 70's, I went for 5 years before I finally Killed one. It didn't matter to me I didn't kill a deer or most times even see a deer. I was happy just going. I just liked exploring, seeing whats over the next hill or around the next bend.
I'm not trying to be insensitive but I don't get the "poor me, I have autism" bit. So what, lots of people have some kind of conditions that make certain tasks a challenge. My hands shake all the time (doc calls it family tremors) its hard some days just to tie a jig on. Some days are better than others. It certainly doesn't mean I'm not going fishing. I just figure ways around it.
My hunting partner and I both have heart problems (neither 1 of us is over weight) but we still deer hunt. We're just not ready to give it up. So we made some adjustment and we just keep going. 

Maybe fishing just isn't what you really want to do. There are plenty of other activities to do.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

1. R-E-L-A-X......you're putting way too much pressure on yourself while out fishing. You're actually being counterproductive by doing that. 
2. The only way to get better at anything in life is to practice,practice,practice.
3. Like others have stated you need to hook up with a few fellow anglers around your area and fish with them. I try to learn new things everytime I fish with someone. 
4. Money isn't a factor in how well you do out there because if it was there'd never be anyone fishing with a $10 Snoopy rod n reel catching anything.


----------



## chrsvic (Apr 20, 2005)

You've gotten some good advice, be patient.

I have a son w/autism (he's now 20 years old), but i could never get him to focus while fishing. Autism affects your interaction with the world, sights, sounds, touches, etc are different. Maybe a weighted vest or some other device might you relax while fishing.

If fishing with live bait tries your patience, casting a Rapala will help you over come boredom, try a variety of retrieves and locations, eventually you will get something.

Good luck.


----------



## fishwhacker (Jul 16, 2010)

The best advice I can give because i learned how to fish pretty much on my own because my father wasn't a fisherman at all is to just ask the local bait shop. They know what works for local fishing areas. I have read many books, posts, and asked people at major fishing equipment stores. Different things work for different areas the local bait stores are always willing to help because the more you fish the more tackle they will sell you in the future. I've had baitstore workers actually steer me to exact rock piles, points, or a certain tree. They have taken my pole and set my line up exactly how it should be. This was years ago and have learned tons more since then but the local bait shops are your best experts they hear reports from everyone local and many are big fisherman themselves. Don't give up on such a great sport the time it takes is worth the reward.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

I used to come to this website every day until I posted this thread. That day, I had a lot of frustrations built up (not just fishing), and I unfairly lashed out at you guys. I try to tell my son to be a man, and own up to his mistakes, and right now I want to apologize to everyone for the things I said (I believe I was out of line) and for not coming forward sooner to face up for the rant I posted. Everyone here has tried to be helpful, and I let my emotions get the best of me. I lost control of myself and for that I am sorry. Maybe it did not seem like that to some of you, but that is in fact what happened. And none of you deserved that.

I had almost decided never to come back, since I figured I would not be welcome anymore. But today I took a chance, and learned quite a lot. Nobody else lashed out at me, and everyone had something encouraging to say to me. So although I do feel like a heel, I am grateful that so many people, instead of turning me away, have offered me more help instead. And I will take you up on it, because I don't want to give up fishing. I don't have much as it is, and I am too involved with gear and time to just walk away.

I ask everyone here, please forgive my impulsive ramblings. I am still learning, not just how to fish, but how to get along with people as well. I have a long way to go, as you may have noticed. Thank you for being here, and for sharing what you know.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey, it's just fishing. Just don't take it too serious. I'm glad you're sticking around.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Keep in mind when you see all the pics of people with nice fish in their pics that it is not always easy for us. There are many times i go out and not even get a bite and it blows my mind because i usually know what i should be doing but it happens. a lot of us spend an incredible amout of time on the water so eventually the sun and the moon line up and we have a good day. Hang in there and keep trying. Use your fishing time to observe wildlife, id plants and trees and to be more intune with the environments you fish. It makes slow days a little more enjoyable.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

for one you never said how you are fishing...what you are fishing for ...its hard to try to give advice to help if you dont know whats wrong ????


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

E_Lin said:


> I used to come to this website every day until I posted this thread. That day, I had a lot of frustrations built up (not just fishing), and I unfairly lashed out at you guys. I try to tell my son to be a man, and own up to his mistakes, and right now I want to apologize to everyone for the things I said (I believe I was out of line) and for not coming forward sooner to face up for the rant I posted. Everyone here has tried to be helpful, and I let my emotions get the best of me. I lost control of myself and for that I am sorry. Maybe it did not seem like that to some of you, but that is in fact what happened. And none of you deserved that.
> 
> I had almost decided never to come back, since I figured I would not be welcome anymore. But today I took a chance, and learned quite a lot. Nobody else lashed out at me, and everyone had something encouraging to say to me. So although I do feel like a heel, I am grateful that so many people, instead of turning me away, have offered me more help instead. And I will take you up on it, because I don't want to give up fishing. I don't have much as it is, and I am too involved with gear and time to just walk away.
> 
> I ask everyone here, please forgive my impulsive ramblings. I am still learning, not just how to fish, but how to get along with people as well. I have a long way to go, as you may have noticed. Thank you for being here, and for sharing what you know.


I for one didn't see anything wrong with your posts on this thread. Glad to hear that you don't want to give up on fishing as it truely can be fun,relaxing,and yes frustrating at times. Hell if everyone caught fish everytime they went out what fun would that be? The days I don't catch anything I try to think of what I could've done differently whether it be lure selection or choice of locations. Stick in there and it'll all come together for ya soon.


----------



## zooks (Feb 4, 2011)

Got skunked again Tuesday, Friday, and Saturday - while I watched a bunch of little shavers about 8-10 yrs. old catch 4 crappie not 20 feet away from me on the dock. Consolation ? I spent about 8-10 hours soaking up nice weather and fresh air - and those crappie were hardly big enough to make bait with. Since we no longer depend on our hunter-gatherer skills for our existence, the best part of fishing is always the sittin' - catchin' fish is just an extra pleasure. Enjoy it while you can, dude.


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

glad to see that you're gonna stick with it. What got me really into fishing was bluegill fishing. I would go to the rec. center near my house. use a size 10 or so hook. put on half a nightcrawler, have a small split shot weight, then a small bobber (use the smallest bobber that you can use while still keeping it floating.) i would have the bobber about 2 feet or so above the hook, and the weight about 6 inches above the hook. There are these little dock type things there that the bluegill love. I would cast right under the little piers and wait. 

anyways, that was fun but i started targeting other fish because catching 1000 tiny bluegills isn't fun for me anymore, but it used to be amazing to me.

Find a little lake or pond near your house that you know has bluegills in it. use some nightcrawlers or wax worms, and be patient. eventually you will find some fish.

as everyone has said, get out with some other anglers and you'll learn more than the internet can offer.

If you ever come to the dayton area i would love to take you to the pond that i learned on.


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

oh, and the first 2 years of fishing i used nothing but a $20 uglystik combo that i got at meijers. you don't need to spend a lot of money. In fact, i still use that rod and reel more than any other that i have. A few days ago i caught my second 12lb carp on that rod.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

E_Lin said:


> I used to come to this website every day until I posted this thread. That day, I had a lot of frustrations built up (not just fishing), and I unfairly lashed out at you guys. I try to tell my son to be a man, and own up to his mistakes, and right now I want to apologize to everyone for the things I said (I believe I was out of line) and for not coming forward sooner to face up for the rant I posted. Everyone here has tried to be helpful, and I let my emotions get the best of me. I lost control of myself and for that I am sorry. Maybe it did not seem like that to some of you, but that is in fact what happened. And none of you deserved that.
> 
> I had almost decided never to come back, since I figured I would not be welcome anymore. But today I took a chance, and learned quite a lot. Nobody else lashed out at me, and everyone had something encouraging to say to me. So although I do feel like a heel, I am grateful that so many people, instead of turning me away, have offered me more help instead. And I will take you up on it, because I don't want to give up fishing. I don't have much as it is, and I am too involved with gear and time to just walk away.
> 
> I ask everyone here, please forgive my impulsive ramblings. I am still learning, not just how to fish, but how to get along with people as well. I have a long way to go, as you may have noticed. Thank you for being here, and for sharing what you know.


i dont think any of us felt you was ranting at us. it sounded to me like you just needed alittle encouragement and alittle advice.

i started fishing the river close to my home in tenn when i was just a kid. my dad had died when i was 4. didnt have anybody to teach me about catching fish. but over time and alot of not catching fish, i got pretty good at it. then this farmer built some huge ponds on his farm. he would give me and my best friend permission to fish. then we would go fishing, and if his dad would catch us he would run us off. so even tho we had permission we still had to sneak in,LOL. it took awhile to learn how to catch the fish, but it was well worth the time. we caught tons of big gills and some monster bass. 

one big bass i caught was 23" long, i caught it with a piece of line about 8' long tied to alittle stick i held in my hand. i was trying to catch some small gills to use for bass bait. i had a real small hook and about 1/4" piece of worm. i pitched it out over some grass and this monster bass came out of nowhere and eat that little worm. i just pulled him all the way out on the bank. we measured him when we got home, he was 23".

i have had to learn how to fish many times over the years. we moved to indiana when i was 14. i had never even heard of a crappie. so i had to learn how to catch them. done pretty good with minnows and bobber. then started watching some guys using small jigs. and they would cast in around our bobbers and they were catching fish even when we wasnt. well im not a complete dummy, i started using little jigs.

then when i got out of the marine corps, a couple of my friends had been to manistee mich. salmon fishing. they asked me to go. i went and didnt catch not one salmon, but i was hooked. then the next year i started trolling lake mich for salmon. had to learn how to do that.

then a few years later i made my first trip to erie. didnt have a clue. but we knew some guys that had fished up there. we followed them up. they told us where to start and what lures to use. then we still had alot to learn. then a few years after that we moved to the central basin of erie. a complete different way of fishing. so we went out on a charter boat a few trips. we can uselly catch some fish. but have alot more to learn. i have learned alot from these guys about fishing up there, and got alot of help. im planning on going out fishing with some of these guys next year. im looking forward to meeting them. and may learn alittle to boot.

most of the guys on here are always ready to help new guys get started. just let them know what you want to fish for and where you are located. im sure you,ll get some offers to go fishing. and some good advice.

sorry about such a long post
sherman


----------

